# Giveaway- Winners Announced!



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok,

I've got a couple of really nice, new in package, USA made, Buck knives here. They are the second generation 424
Bucklites. These are, probably pretty much the only American made knife that you cannot get or buy in the US. Yup, that's
right, they are made for the Canadian market only and they could be yours.

There will be two winners, anyone can enter as long as you've been a member since *July 1, 2012*. Pick a number
between 1-1000 and on August 15th, I'll get my Son to hit the random number generator and two winners will be
announced. This is open world wide.









Please do not enter if your under legal age and be aware of your laws and customs.

Sean

here is a bit about them...

http://www.canadiant...e.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

846


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

777


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

248


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

525


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

538


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

666.....yeah, I know...









Sean....thank you for the chance.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

13

Thanks for chance

Bill


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

69

Thanks Sean

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

836


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

250


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Sean I will say...48...


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

my favorite 3 digit number 'BR-549"


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow Sean, you're very kind, they are beautiful and this is a great gesture. I'd like to be in, my number is 575. Thanks!


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

i got this...
7


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

326

And thanks for a great giveaway!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

80 THANKS!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice of you. 648


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

012


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_50 Thanks!_


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I'm 16 on august 4th and I believe you have to be 16 to be legal to own a pocket knife but I'm saying 489, if I'm mistaken it's for my dad


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in as I have lost my pocket knife this week : /

46.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

59


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

13


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

oops! 13 taken!
I'll take 1000.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

63


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

729 Sounds good to me. Thanks for the shot!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Wait a second!
Made in USA for Canada?
That is not a real knife, it was made to scrape the ice crust off a hockey puck when playing street hockey, cant fool me. I'll take it anyway, you never know when a street hockey game might break out.

Mark


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL!
1000 (my number) is not "between" 1-1000.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

438


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

565 thanks for the OP Sean


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

332


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

107 s ......raw and unboiled of course .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a generous thing to do!!! I will not submit a number, as I do not need another knife. But I send my best wishes to all who have entered. Good luck!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

698

Thanks,
Northerner


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

709


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

721


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

326 thanks and im underage but my parents can be responsable for it and ill just use it lol thanks for the chance shawn

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

122 Thanks!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanx sean! very generous of you! put me down for nr 654 plz!

@mckee: cool bro! seems we share our b'day! (only ill be goin for double 16 lol)

cheers, remco


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i'll go with my age...................... 29


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

456


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

26.... Cheers mate


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Great response







If we can highlight and cut and paste from now on guys it will make it much easier to see numbers at a glance
here is where it stands now...

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
EYSHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - 326
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i'll go with my age...................... 29


1929 ?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

329 is my number.
Thanks mr.teh


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

424


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
EYSHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - 326
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456
MR. TEH - 329
AZSHOOTER - 424


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

That's pretty awesome of you!
I'll go with 357


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll pick 603...NH's area code


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

308

Thats what one of my Browning Lever Actions is chambered in. Love my BLRs.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

415. Thanks Sean!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
EYSHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - 326
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456
MR. TEH - 329
AZSHOOTER - 424
LVO - 357
SHEILA - 603
THORNBOTTOM - 308
M_J - 415


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

522


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i'll go with my age...................... 29


Again!!!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

420







blaze on!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

131


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

im gutted i am only 15 but this is a great competition, a really good thing for you to be doing


----------



## jveld (Apr 22, 2012)

377


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

August 15th can't come soon enough!!!!!!!!!! change the deadline sean!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

42

The answer to life the universe and everything.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

180 
thanks for the chance


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

500


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

636


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome gesture man,thanks for chance........Im gonna go with.......* 762.........*it just feels right.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

669


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

832----Thanks,Sean


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
EYSHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - 326
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456
MR. TEH - 329
AZSHOOTER - 424
LVO - 357
SHEILA - 603
THORNBOTTOM - 308
M_J - 415
HARSON - 552
TROBBIE66 - 420
JACKTREVALLY - 131
JVELD - 377
CANPNJOE - 42
AJHUNT - 180
KAROK01 - 500
TOOLMANTF99 - 636
QUARTERINMYNOSE - 762
JLS - 669
SOFRETO - 832


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

437


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Charles said:


> What a generous thing to do!!! I will not submit a number, as I do not need another knife. But I send my best wishes to all who have entered. Good luck!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Same for me. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff Sean, very generous of you.

I'll have to pass - I'm "Underage"









Good luck everyone!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

80 nice opportunity here thanks !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Dang I should have read above 80 is taken ill substitute it for 480 please


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Just a note... please remember that you had to have been a member since *July 1,'12* in order to enter. I've had to disallow a
couple of entries because they had joined after this date. I've sent PM's to these members explaining that there will be future
contests and giveaways that they will be able to enter. Thanks.

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
EYSHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - 326
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456
MR. TEH - 329
AZSHOOTER - 424
LVO - 357
SHEILA - 603
THORNBOTTOM - 308
M_J - 415
HARSON - 552
TROBBIE66 - 420
JACKTREVALLY - 131
JVELD - 377
CANPNJOE - 42
AJHUNT - 180
KAROK01 - 500
TOOLMANTF99 - 636
QUARTERINMYNOSE - 762
JLS - 669
SOFRETO - 832
COWBOIJ - 437
LUXOR5 - 480


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

621. Thanks


----------



## loneronin (Feb 6, 2012)

878 for me please.

Thank you for your goodness Sean!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

837 for me plz !!!!!!!
thanks Sean for this opportunity !!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

im in 253


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

999.
Best of luck to all.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
E-SHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - 326
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456
STEVOTATTOO - 26
MR. TEH - 329
AZSHOOTER - 424
LVO - 357
SHEILA - 603
THORNBOTTOM - 308
M_J - 415
HARSON - 552
TROBBIE66 - 420
JACKTREVALLY - 131
JVELD - 377
CANPNJOE - 42
AJHUNT - 180
KAROK01 - 500
TOOLMANTF99 - 636
QUARTERINMYNOSE - 762
JLS - 669
SOFRETO - 832
COWBOIJ - 437
LUXOR5 - 480
CATBURN - 621
LONERONIN - 878
REECEMURG - 837
MRPAINT - 253
BOBALOOBOP - 999


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Any reason I'm not on the list?....I put nr 26 down on 1 Aug


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
936 for me please and thank you


----------



## JDills39 (Apr 23, 2012)

524!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

#610
thanks for the opportunity Sean! Flatband


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Stevotattoo said:


> Any reason I'm not on the list?....I put nr 26 down on 1 Aug


Sorry Steve. Operator error thanks for letting me know. I'll add 
you next time at my comp.

Sean


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

212


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Sean said:


> Any reason I'm not on the list?....I put nr 26 down on 1 Aug


Sorry Steve. Operator error thanks for letting me know. I'll add 
you next time at my comp.

Sean
[/quote]
No probs mate...I was just wondering...thanks again for the opportunity
Steve


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

SETARIP - 846
TNFLIPPER52 - 777
THE CHUNKAPULT MAN - 248
DAYHIKER - 525
RAYSHOT - 538
GRAYWOLF - 666
WTBJR - 13
LIGHTGEODUCK - 69
BULLSEYEBEN - 836
POPSHOT - 250
GOTE RIDER - 48
JSKEEN - 549
BOB FIONDA - 575
IFIX - 7
HENRY - 326
TREEFORK - 80
ORCRENDER - 648
KOBE23- 012
ROCKSLINGER - 50
MCGEE - 489
JIM WILLIAMS - 46
WOMBAT - 59
MAV - 1000
E-SHOT - 63
AJW - 729
AARONC- 438
BTOON84 - 565
FATBOY - 332
IMPERIAL - 107
NORTHENER - 698
PARNELL - 709
FILIPINO_SALTIK - 721
KINGMURPHY - ?
JAAKEROCK - 122
VIPER010 - 654
NEWCONVERT - 29
JORDANRUSSELL123 - 456
STEVOTATTOO - 26
MR. TEH - 329
AZSHOOTER - 424
LVO - 357
SHEILA - 603
THORNBOTTOM - 308
M_J - 415
HARSON - 552
TROBBIE66 - 420
JACKTREVALLY - 131
JVELD - 377
CANPNJOE - 42
AJHUNT - 180
KAROK01 - 500
TOOLMANTF99 - 636
QUARTERINMYNOSE - 762
JLS - 669
SOFRETO - 832
COWBOIJ - 437
LUXOR5 - 480
CATBURN - 621
LONERONIN - 878
REECEMURG - 837
MRPAINT - 253
BOBALOOBOP - 999
PORCELANOWY - 936
JDILLS39 - 524
FLATBAND - 610
BRAINLEAK - 212


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Guys, let me know if you entered and are not on the list like Stevotattoo had mentioned. It's has grown into a fairly large draw here
and I am trying to keep up and enter the entries, but could have slipped up and inadvertently forgotten to put you on?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I noticed that Kingmurphy and I both have the same number. Will that cause a problem if that number is drawn?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I noticed that Kingmurphy and I both have the same number. Will that cause a problem if that number is drawn?


I'll Pm him Henry, thanks for noticing this. I'll ask him to pick another number as you picked it first.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Draw complete, the winners are...

1. Quarterinmynose - 762

2. Jacktrevally - 131

Congratulations guys! PM me your address and I will get these out in the next couple of days to you. 
Hope you enjoy your new knives. Thanks to the rest of you who participated.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! Awesome. Thanks man. I'll get a pm sent.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Sean for the giveaway guess contest.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to Quarterinmynose and Jacktrevally!!

Sean, thanks again for giving us all a chance.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good job Sean!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this forum.... there's always a feeling of Christmas going on!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks very much.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What a rip-off, 10 million years we waited! That Magrathean Super Computer lied to us all!!!
42 is not the answer to life, the universe, and everything.

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well made Sean, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well done Sean!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, it was my pleasure.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

very sad for me







, but congratulation to Quarterinmynose and Jacktrevally for her new knives !!
Thanks you Sean for this opportunity !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Thanks very much.


PM me your address buddy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to winners!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
Thank you for few days of hope







and congrats for the winners


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the giveaway Shawn. Congrats to the winners. Happy whittling.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Congrats guys, thanks Sean!_


----------

